# Cheap standalone ECU



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I found this while searching some info on a project I am considering and thought I would pass it on. It's a standalone ECU that is programmable in Windows and very inexpensive, starting at only $140. I figure it may be a solution to rewiring the whole car when doing a swap, specifically a SR20DET into a B14. I dunno, it may be a repost but I hope this helps someone!Megasquirt


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> I found this while searching some info on a project I am considering and thought I would pass it on. It's a standalone ECU that is programmable in Windows and very inexpensive, starting at only $140. I figure it may be a solution to rewiring the whole car when doing a swap, specifically a SR20DET into a B14. I dunno, it may be a repost but I hope this helps someone!Megasquirt


im using it.. lol.. its a nice little program/tool.. very acurate, and it tunes out pretty nice too

edit, it took me about 3 days to build it to perfect operating status, and another day to install it in the car...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ive seen this before, i think it was in a magizine(dont know wich one)..looks good, but i want to see some results..any1 have?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Chuck said:


> im using it.. lol.. its a nice little program/tool.. very acurate, and it tunes out pretty nice too
> 
> edit, it took me about 3 days to build it to perfect operating status, and another day to install it in the car...


 What are you running it in and what is your combination? I see that your sig says you have a KA engined S13 , but I am curious as to what modifications you are running. I am considering a mid engined turbo /VTEC Yugo project (as a GRM $2005 Challenge car!) as what I want it in and was wondering how well it compensates for boost, nitrous, etc.


----------



## 200sx_TT (May 17, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I found this while searching some info on a project I am considering and thought I would pass it on. It's a standalone ECU that is programmable in Windows and very inexpensive, starting at only $140. I figure it may be a solution to rewiring the whole car when doing a swap, specifically a SR20DET into a B14. I dunno, it may be a repost but I hope this helps someone!Megasquirt


If it actually works at all....i might be intersted. The only other thing i heard for used in tunning your car for turbo is a SAFC, and EMANAGE....other than the regular JWT ecu.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well, lots of tuning is involved.. i have a pretty much stock KA, just an intake.. but the squirt records reading off your car onto a laptop.. displays them.. you can adjust.. test.. re adjust, test.. until you get your air fuel mixture correct.. The squirt also can adjust for boost with the MAP adapter.. if you search the megasquirt home page.. it tells you everything you could need to know


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

but does it werk with boost?does it, does it does it does it does it, huh huh huh uh huh huh huh huh huh?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!j/k...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yes, it works with boost.. but dont mistake this for a cheap tuning method equivalant to JWT.. JWT is still the best.. hassle free tuning less setup.. but.. for 150$ this sure is nice


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Chuck said:


> well, lots of tuning is involved.. i have a pretty much stock KA, just an intake.. but the squirt records reading off your car onto a laptop.. displays them.. you can adjust.. test.. re adjust, test.. until you get your air fuel mixture correct.. The squirt also can adjust for boost with the MAP adapter.. if you search the megasquirt home page.. it tells you everything you could need to know


Please show us how you tied into all the sensors. Also, our cars have a MAF sensor not a MAP sensor. How did you get this adaptor to work? How do you measure your air/fuel ratio? What air/fuel ratio were you targeting, and how much did it help your car's performance?

I'd be interested to see some of the screens you got while you were tuning your car. How easy is it to use?

Lew


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the megasquirt comes with an integrated Map (3bar) sensors .. than you ditch the maf.. and for the sensors, you can use the preconfigured stuff and match it up with some GM sensor (water temp...) from there and if you got all the hardware, its pretty straigh forward... i was building mine but lost interest, i might finish it later now that they improved with the "spark control" wich they didnt have about 2 years ago...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Would anyone recommend it with a GA16DE turbo? I ask because the VTC wouldn't work anymore with this standalone.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> Would anyone recommend it with a GA16DE turbo? I ask because the VTC wouldn't work anymore with this standalone.


I wouldn't recommend it. None of the emission control stuff will work if you change the sensors.

Lew


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

there is too much for me to actually say in one screeen.. so im goign to send you here

http://www.msefi.com/

there is all the information you will ever need

I havent dyno'd my car yet.. but i used a wideband O2 setup to tune.. 

The GA will still have its stupid ass VTC STOP THINKING ABOUT VTC, IT IS SO FREAKING MINIMAL.. NOT EVEN NECISSARY TO EVEN THINK ABOUT IT 

I am sick of people and there views on VTC. OoOoO adjust it make it enable lower rpms. blah blah..Ok listen.. VTC is a timing retard/advance.. that the computer enables.. THe megasquirt cannot adjust it.. JWT can.. because they tie into all the sensors and all aspects of the ECU...

Megasquirt only controlls injector pulse, and is uses a MAF reading.. or MAP vaccum reading.. depends on what you want.. You make the unit yourself, so you can add or take off whatever you want or dont want.

here, this is the exact diagram used for my installation I didnt have to use any resistors/capacitors like in the diagram, but its how i installed it... like i said, you will get a shitload more information if you read the megasquirt homepage/forums










its not relative to the nissan KA24E, but its the same sensors/injectors/TPS.. etc etc. thats how it was hooked up.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

if they had a DIY *sequential* system....that would be cool. however, this would require additional hardware and software and up the $ and the complexity. 

their ion sensing ignition stuff looks cool....i know the future engine control technologies are trying to implement this junk


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

hey CHUCK STFU :dumbass: 
VTC is there for a reason and I like it minimal or not. That's why Nissan uses it on the newer SR20's and RB's but you all ready know that Mr. know it all. Or should I say don't know it all. I know the MS can't control it dog, that's why I asked if it makes sense to use it if you're gonna lose VTC.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I've done tests to see what a difference it makes. Plugged the solenoid wire off and drove it. I couldn't feel a difference. But on the dyno there was a difference. But you'd alredy know that smartie pants.


----------

